# Breakdown Coffin



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

After some time not lurking, I present to you a video I am woefully late in providing.

Hopefully you enjoy it.


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

Simple yet very effective... great job- I'll be making a couple of these and I won't get yelled at for having another "big" thing in the way in our barn


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool design. Add that to the never ending list.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

nimblemonkey said:


> Simple yet very effective... great job- I'll be making a couple of these and I won't get yelled at for having another "big" thing in the way in our barn


Yeah, that was my issue also, I already store a bunch of walls and other stuff in a storage unit, and frankly don't have much room for too much more. Especially something that if I filled it with stuff also to store would become monstrously heavy, and difficult to move if I needed something it was blocking. Plus, unloading and storing whatever was inside while it was in use that year.

I tried to talk my wife in to letting me build one with removable shelves so I could use it as a book case or wine rack in the off season but, alas, I did not win that presentation.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the idea. Makes storage easier.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

How deep did you make this? It looks to be only about 10 inches or so deep, I would think that that would be a bit shallow for many actors, especially those with big feet.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

*Depth*



fontgeek said:


> How deep did you make this? It looks to be only about 10 inches or so deep, I would think that that would be a bit shallow for many actors, especially those with big feet.


I think it is 1 x 12s...but from what I found most actors had no issues with it, one guy is over 6' 200lbs, but the smaller actors obviously fit better. It has been a while since I measured it.

I mostly wanted the width at the bottom so if they needed to they could turn their feet to the side or for smaller actors have some room to move. Having their feet tightly constrained seemed like a recipe for injuries or mishap.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Nice job and I subscribed to your Youtube Channel. Looking forward to checking out more videos.


----------



## Mortissanguine (Mar 30, 2008)

Joiseygal said:


> Nice job and I subscribed to your Youtube Channel. Looking forward to checking out more videos.


Awesome. Let me know if you see stuff from the haunt videos you might want explained or elaborated on.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting. I was trying to figure out a way to do a cheap breakdown coffin with some type of hinges or something so I could store it easily. Looking at your design helps a lot.


----------

